# Bellator 99 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 99 takes place in 4 days Friday September 13th at 7:00 PM Eastern. If anyone would like to compete against each otehr picking the winners for this card... just send me a pm (or just post here if that's your thing) with your choices for the 10 fights before the event starts (all you have to pick are the winners). If they add anymore fights to the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 5,000,000 credits, and if you get 10 out of 10 it will be doubled. The winners last week were kantowrestler and GDPofDRB.



> Patricio Freire vs. Diego Nunes
> Houston Alexander vs. Vladimir Matyushenko
> Akop Stepanyan vs. Justin Wilcox
> Desmond Green vs. Fabricio Guerreiro
> ...











Picks sent by:

AlphaDawg
Rusty
Cookie Monster
GDPofDRB
kantowrestler
SmackyBear
Sports_Nerd


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

I was gutted that I missed 98, I'll be in for this.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

We only had 2 competitors last week so I put an extra zero on the payout if that helps.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in for this one as well.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Let's see if I do any better.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Was gonna do 98 but schoolwork had me busy. Hopefully I'll remember this time around. AlphaDawg is in.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Kinda interesting that they put Nunes against Pitbull in the opening round, I see them as the favorites followed by Akop and Wilcox. Should be some good fights. 

Really looking forward to seeing Blagoi Ivanov back in action, he looked legit before getting almost murdered. Hope he hasn't lost too much.

*Patricio Freire* vs. Diego Nunes - featherweight tournament opening round
Houston Alexander vs. *Vladimir Matyushenko*
*Akop Stepanyan* vs. Justin Wilcox - featherweight tournament opening round
Desmond Green vs. *Fabricio Guerreiro* - featherweight tournament opening round
Andrew Fisher vs. *Joe Taimanglo* - featherweight tournament opening round
*Savo Kosic* vs. Hector Ramirez
*Derek Loffer* vs. Mario Navarro
Andy Murad vs. *Gavin Sterritt*
Musa Toliver vs. *Goiti Yamauchi*
*Blagoi Ivanov* vs. Manny Lara
Nick Moghaddam vs. *Virgil Zwicker*


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Nunes
Alexander
Wilcox
Green
Fisher
Savo
Loffer
Murad
Tolliver
Lara
Zwicker


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Patricio Freire
Houston Alexander
Akop Stepanyan
Fabricio Guerreiro
Joe Taimanglo
Savo Kosic
Mario Navarro
Gavin Sterritt
Musa Toliver
Blagoi Ivanov
Virgil Zwicker


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You really think Alexander's going to win?


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I have a hard time picking Alexander, to me he has sort of a Sokojdu thing going on. Some incredible stuff on the highlight reel in the past but a huge drop off from his more recent or more typical fights in general. Janitor is just solid and sound, the kind of guy I see getting a decision win in this one, but susceptible to being finished if Alexander comes out with a bang. I don't think he will, Janitor will make it ugly, Alexander will make it frusturating to watch, Vladimir 30-27


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 99 pick results for...

kantowrestler


> Patricio Freire :thumbsup:
> Vladimir Matyushenko :thumbsup:
> Akop Stepanyan :thumbsdown:
> Fabricio Guerreiro :thumbsup:
> ...


SmackyBear


> Diego Nunes :thumbsdown:
> Vladimir Matyushenko :thumbsup:
> Justin Wilcox :thumbsup:
> Fabricio Guerreiro :thumbsup:
> ...


Sports_Nerd


> Patricio Freire :thumbsup:
> Vladimir Matyushenko :thumbsup:
> Akop Stepanyan :thumbsdown:
> Fabricio Guerreiro :thumbsup:
> ...


GDPofDRB


> Patricio Freire :thumbsup:
> Vladimir Matyushenko :thumbsup:
> Akop Stepanyan :thumbsdown:
> Fabricio Guerreiro :thumbsup:
> ...


Cookie Monster


> Houston Alexander :thumbsdown:
> Akop Stepanyan :thumbsdown:
> Fabricio Guerreiro :thumbsup:
> Joe Taimanglo :thumbsup:
> ...


Rusty


> Nunes :thumbsdown:
> Alexander :thumbsdown:
> Wilcox :thumbsup:
> Green :thumbsdown:
> ...


AlphaDawg


> Patricio Freire :thumbsup:
> Houston Alexander :thumbsdown:
> Akop Stepanyan :thumbsdown:
> Fabricio Guerreiro :thumbsup:
> ...


Here were the fight results...


> Savo Kosic vs. Hector Ramirez
> Result: Hector Ramirez def. Savo Kosic via unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-27)
> 
> Andy Murad vs. Gavin Sterritt
> ...


Link

Thanks for playing guys more than double than we had last week. Congrats to the winners in a tie GDPofDRB & SmackyBear! Credits on the way for some outstanding picking that still barely put you ahead of some others. :thumb01:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So apparently I'm having a problem on the preliminary card.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the credits, Dude.

Pretty fun card. Just wish Nunes could get back on track. I've been a fan since his WEC days.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Cool, thanks.

Wilcox win was beyond epic. Putbull is a beast, hope he gets back to a title shot with Curran, Nunes is no pushover.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Moving onto the next one.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

GDPofDRB said:


> Cool, thanks.
> 
> Wilcox win was beyond epic. Putbull is a beast, hope he gets back to a title shot with Curran, Nunes is no pushover.


I'd like to see pitbull in the UFC, there are a few fun fights for him


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I guess it depends on what Bellator wants to do for him eventually. If they're like Eddie Alveraz they'll want to keep him. Otherwise they'll let him go like Hector Lombard or like they want to do with Ben Askren.


----------

